# Black Magic



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

was ordering LA Pumps from Por hopper, they are not shipping any due to the fact that china is charging them an arm an a leg, what does everyone think of Black magic, I have to get a steup soon and pro hopper is not getting what I need right now, good looking fellas


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

thats all i use


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

blocks, motors, seals?....any big probles with these?..and which pupms you running bro?..thanks


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Man they are the shit!!! I used to be all pro hopper and nothing else until my boy Jermaine came through with 4 Black magic pumps on his elco and these son of bitches hit!!!! Trust me homie you will not be disappointed! :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

now you got me all worked up...lol....what pupms you guys runnin?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 07:38 AM~3634237
> *now you got me all worked up...lol....what pupms you guys runnin?
> *


If I remember correctly he is only running 1/2" ports and is back bumperin all day!!


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Good lookin guys, got a cadi that's dying to get cut


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn thats a clean ass lac!!!! Good luck homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I was in theri store and manufactoriung facilities couple of weeks ago

and all I can so is quality quality quality

black magic trust - it'll be what I'll be getting when I cut my full-size

two thumbs up !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot purple haze, good looking everyone else, Calling Black magic today


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Wzup Serg!.... U looking for LA Series right..... Fat blocks..... well sit tight homie....PH is working on some.... BMH is jiggy with it & Vegashopper is cool peeps... U can hit em up on here..... but just remember me & PH will always hold you down.......

"Think about it..... And Choose Wisely My Son" LOL....J/K :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Sup Slamnfx, will keep it in mind, good looking bro


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

BMH is all I use for my daily.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

There is Pitbull hydraulics, awesome quality on their work and nice looking blocks. Plus it will cost cheaper if you're outside of L.A. etc... here's their info:

PITTBULL HYDRAULICS 
LOUISVILLE KY
502-367-1956



And yes Black Magic Hydraulics are also good... seen them in person.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Googlookin Onestop, yo, is that your hotel in Mexico?, nice, really nice!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

that's the OSC hotel hahaha... j.k. Actually it belongs to my uncle. It use to be the old town house that my great grandfather had. So from house, to, four star hotel... not bad huh?

Nacho
OSC



> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 08:51 AM~3634929
> *Googlookin Onestop, yo, is that your hotel in Mexico?, nice, really nice!!
> *


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Impresive bro, I will be going to Oaxaca within the next few months, Huatulco and Puerto escondido, got family there, might stop by and stay a couple of days at the hotel, looks sweet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 06:10 AM~3634010
> *blocks, motors, seals?....any big probles with these?..and which pupms you running bro?..thanks
> *




1"ports . piston pump to the nose


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 08:56 AM~3634957
> *Impresive bro, I will be going to Oaxaca within the next few months, Huatulco and Puerto escondido, got family there, might stop by and stay a couple of days at the hotel, looks sweet!
> *



Fellow Oaxaqueño, que haces in NY? Man, te fuiste lejos hasta la chingada hahaha. Oye, nunca he hido a Huatulco ni a Puerto Escondido. Talves para el otro año que vaya me voy a los doz lugares. 

Si te quedas en el hotel te va a gustar. Es construccion nueva, todo es nuevo, se da servicio de primera. A una milla quedan las pyramides (ruinas) de Mitla (La ciudad de los muertos=Mitlan). Es un pueblo chico muy tranquilo... Tambien te queda cerca tlacolula, comete una nieve de leche quemada con limon, o leche quemada con tuna roja... GRRRR ya me dio hambre hahahaa...

www.aleximoreno.com <~~~ tengo fotos de oaxaca.

Nacho


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Damn bro, it's been like 100 degree weather here in NY, esa nieve estaria muy buena ahora, cuando vayas a huatulco, me dejas saber, hay le aviso a mi famila para darte informacion de lugares a visitar, we have to start a lowrider club there...lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

done deal, my car club plaque will say Oax., MX. :biggrin: I'm trying to get my aunt to sell me my grandfathers 79 inline 6 3 speed column malibu... My uncle sent the 57 international to get restored, but if he does have it finished when I go next year, i'm bringing that bitch back. My uncle in Puebla, gave me a 1954 or 52 chevy four door, i'm suppose to go pick it up, so we'll see. 



> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 09:28 AM~3635158
> *Damn bro, it's been like 100 degree weather here in NY, esa nieve estaria muy buena ahora, cuando vayas a huatulco, me dejas saber, hay le aviso a mi famila para darte informacion de lugares a visitar, we have to start a lowrider club there...lol
> *


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Damn, u got the hook up all over la republica, we got to talk....lol....I just ordered my new license plate it reads "El Camote".....but really, I havent seen any low lows in Mexico when I been there, I also have family in Puebla, tecomatlan and othr towns, me, myself, i am a proud Chilango....lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 09:42 AM~3635266
> *Damn, u got the hook up all over la republica, we got to talk....lol....I just ordered my new license plate it reads "El Camote".....but really, I havent seen any low lows in Mexico when I been there, I also have family in Puebla, tecomatlan and othr towns, me, myself, i am a proud Chilango....lol
> *



tengo familia en:

Cancun, Oaxaca, Puebla, Mexico D.F. (San Angel), Guadalajara, Colima, Chihuahua, y Tijuana. Tengo familia que vive en Alemania tambien. Bueno, una prima que se fue a estudiar a Alemania y austria.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

LOL...ur international guey, now think about this, open up a club, get a chapter everywhere you have familia..that's a lot of placas!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 09:49 AM~3635306
> *LOL...ur international guey, now think about this, open up a club, get a chapter everywhere you have familia..that's a lot of placas!!
> *



damn bro, with all the people I know, from traveling, online, and all... f-ck i'd have the biggest car club ever hahaha


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

start your own lowrider magazine, fill all the pages with family cars


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 09:55 AM~3635355
> *start your own lowrider magazine, fill all the pages with family cars
> *



too funny... que carro tienes?


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

well.. I did the truck things with the 24's etc...I also did the import thing, but now, the lowrider bug got to me, Im going back to my roots....got me a 93 fleetwood brougham, got down with SOLOW CC and now I want a classic Impy 63 or so


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 10:07 AM~3635467
> *well.. I did the truck things with the 24's etc...I also did the import thing, but now, the lowrider bug got to me, Im going back to my roots....got me a 93 fleetwood brougham, got down with SOLOW CC and now I want a classic Impy 63 or so
> *



take it to oaxaca, have the artesanos paint it like if it were an alebrije and you'll be set... hehehe


No mames un tamal oaxaqueño de mole con pollo.... OMG hahaha


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ive seen how blackmagic works and im impressed, im redoing my car this winter and please believe im goin to tha darkside :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Ill give the artesanos a bottle of mezcal and tell them to freehand my car....tell them to put that vieja from VidaTV on my hood"Naked"


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 16 2005, 01:38 PM~3635703
> *ive seen how blackmagic works and im impressed, im redoing my car this winter and please believe im goin to tha darkside  :thumbsup:
> *


 good lookin cuz, been reading all about them since this morning :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Aug 16 2005, 08:39 AM~3634507
> *Wzup Serg!.... U looking for LA Series right..... Fat blocks..... well sit tight homie....PH is working on some.... BMH is jiggy with it &  Vegashopper is cool peeps... U can hit em up on here..... but just remember me & PH will always hold you down.......
> 
> "Think about it..... And Choose Wisely My Son" LOL....J/K :biggrin:
> *


vegashopper dont work there nomore :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 10:39 AM~3635710
> *Ill give the artesanos a bottle of mezcal and tell them to freehand my car....tell them to put that vieja from VidaTV on my hood"Naked"
> *



no manches, that would be the shit... hahaha

OYE... mi familia produce el Mezcal Pegasus de Mitla Oaxaca...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Aug 16 2005, 10:43 AM~3635725
> *vegashopper dont work there nomore :angry:
> *



again?!?!??!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 11:53 AM~3635773
> *again?!?!??!!
> *



no wonder he wont get back to me :angry:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

see...we gota hook up....you got all the connects, is Vicente Fox on your list...let me know bro!!!! hook a brother up


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 16 2005, 10:54 AM~3635778
> *no wonder he wont get back to me :angry:
> *



he gets fired every other month or so it seems...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 10:56 AM~3635787
> *see...we gota hook up....you got all the connects, is Vicente Fox on your list...let me know bro!!!! hook a brother up
> *



let me see, Mejicanos y mejicanas, chamacos y chamacas... No, not on my list  but I can get his # lol


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 10:57 AM~3635800
> *he gets fired every other month or so it seems...
> *



maybe hes on one of them " vacations" reinforcing the WCC lowrider at Folsom!

J/K


Vegas.... shout outs bro..... B safe


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 08:17 AM~3634404
> *Good lookin guys, got a cadi that's dying to get cut
> *


you get them wheels from sittinon3?

post up some more pics of em.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 10:53 AM~3635773
> *again?!?!??!!
> *


yes, again... I decided that my friendship with the business owner was more important than working there... I am still going to be helping Ron as much as I can to keep Black Magic at the top of the game and I'll still do my best to answer questions and forward any order requests over to Ron... and you never know where or when I may turn up... 

and Jon, I'm sorry, I didn't even see your pm's, I had a guest that was on my computer and didn't see them... I'll get that info for you asap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 16 2005, 12:00 PM~3636140
> *yes, again... I decided that my friendship with the business owner was more important than working there... I am still going to be helping Ron as much as I can to keep Black Magic at the top of the game and I'll still do my best to answer questions and forward any order requests over to Ron... and you never know where or when I may turn up...
> 
> and Jon, I'm sorry, I didn't even see your pm's, I had a guest that was on my computer and didn't see them... I'll get that info for you asap!!! :biggrin:
> *



awesome homie... your car is done? my car will be done soon again hehee.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I m from Guanajuato :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Aug 16 2005, 12:27 PM~3636320
> *I m from Guanajuato :biggrin:
> *



cao, know wonder you look like a momia hahaha


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 12:26 PM~3636314
> *awesome homie... your car is done? my car will be done soon again hehee.
> *


uuuummm, no... I got rid of the Cutty and started another project... :uh: 


this time I decided to go back to the comfort of luxury and am building a Caddy  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 01:28 PM~3636327
> *cao, know wonder you look like a momia hahaha
> *


I knew someone was going to say that :angry: I was born there but raise here in Texas


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Aug 16 2005, 12:30 PM~3636339
> *I knew someone was going to say that :angry: I was born there but raise here in Texas
> *



damn you suck... texas!!! chingao, say you were born in nuevo laredo o tamaulipas hahaha. j.k. 





Vegas Hopper, my caprice is soon to be out, well for january hehee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 16 2005, 01:00 PM~3636140
> *yes, again... I decided that my friendship with the business owner was more important than working there... I am still going to be helping Ron as much as I can to keep Black Magic at the top of the game and I'll still do my best to answer questions and forward any order requests over to Ron... and you never know where or when I may turn up...
> 
> and Jon, I'm sorry, I didn't even see your pm's, I had a guest that was on my computer and didn't see them... I'll get that info for you asap!!! :biggrin:
> *



its all good bro, yeah id appreciate that. hows things going out your way? not bad out here just tryin to finish up a couple cars, and hte normal shit


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 01:31 PM~3636350
> *damn you suck... texas!!! chingao, say you were born in nuevo laredo o tamaulipas hahaha. j.k.
> Vegas Hopper, my caprice is soon to be out, well for january hehee.
> *


Ala madre I m proud were I m from and who care what anyone else says but o well back to what I was doing


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Aug 16 2005, 12:35 PM~3636373
> *Ala madre I m proud were I m from and who care what anyone else says but o well back to what  I was doing
> *



hahahaa, cabron... estaba jugando... pinche momia cueruda hahaa


hey, leon is known for cuero and momias right?


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 01:37 PM~3636384
> *hahahaa, cabron... estaba jugando... pinche momia cueruda hahaa
> hey, leon is known for cuero and momias right?
> *


I know bro I want to go this year by the end of the year will see what time says


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Aug 16 2005, 12:39 PM~3636396
> *I know bro I want to go this year by the end of the year will see what time says
> *



let me know I need another leather back pack LOL


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 01:41 PM~3636407
> *let me know I need another leather back pack LOL
> *


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 09:53 AM~3635773
> *again?!?!??!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 16 2005, 12:33 PM~3635985
> *you get them wheels from sittinon3?
> 
> post up some more pics of em.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 16 2005, 02:00 PM~3636140
> *yes, again... I decided that my friendship with the business owner was more important than working there...
> *


Wish everyone thought that way!!!! :thumbsup: Business is business.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 16 2005, 04:41 AM~3633947
> *was ordering LA Pumps from Por hopper, they are not shipping any due to the fact that china is charging them an arm an a leg, what does everyone think of Black magic, I have to get a steup soon and pro hopper is not getting what I need right now, good looking fellas
> *



just had a long conversation with ron, home boy answered all of my questions and taught me a few things, customer service is top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 16 2005, 10:00 PM~3639811
> *just had a long conversation with ron, home boy answered all of my questions and taught me a few things, customer service is top notch :thumbsup:
> *


RITE ON BEN.......THANX FOR THE PROPS, GLAD I COULD HELP


AND NACHO.....YOU STILL AINT DONE WITH ANY OF YOUR CARS YET.......WHERE YOU BEEN IN FOLSUM YOURSELF.........FUCK ,I MIGHT HAVE TO COME HELP YOU FINISH SOMETHING......AND YOU KNOW WE THE BEST !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah, the box chevy frame is almost done. Its getting the belly split this week. So it should be finished by saturday... After that, send it to the paint shop. Put the hydraulics, and add some patterns. Anyway, it would had been finished as of now but I had a heartattack almost a month ago, so that slowed me down big time. Now I can't do shit... So, I gave myself till the 1st of january to finish the fucking caprice box LOL.



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 16 2005, 10:14 PM~3640231
> *RITE ON BEN.......THANX FOR THE PROPS, GLAD I COULD HELP
> AND NACHO.....YOU STILL AINT DONE WITH ANY OF YOUR CARS YET.......WHERE YOU BEEN IN FOLSUM YOURSELF.........FUCK ,I MIGHT HAVE TO COME HELP YOU FINISH SOMETHING......AND YOU KNOW WE THE BEST !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

Ron is real cool and is always willing to help. Great products, service and prices.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

wished I knew Ron before, I ordered Black Magic last night, I hope the hype is worth it :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 17 2005, 01:16 AM~3640497
> *yeah, the box chevy frame is almost done. Its getting the belly split this week. So it should be finished by saturday... After that, send it to the paint shop. Put the hydraulics, and add some patterns. Anyway, it would had been finished as of now but I had a heartattack almost a month ago, so that slowed me down big time. Now I can't do shit... So, I gave myself till the 1st of january to finish the fucking caprice box LOL.
> *


I thougth you said that theres was no need for a belly split and it was useless :dunno:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 17 2005, 02:04 AM~3640969
> *wished I knew Ron before, I ordered Black Magic last night, I hope the hype is worth it :biggrin:
> *


no hype its all real.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Is this the correct address to send a Money Order?

Black Magic Hydraulics
2900 S. Highland Dr. #19-B
Las Vegas, NV 89103
1-866-624-4233


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 17 2005, 02:04 AM~3640969
> *wished I knew Ron before, I ordered Black Magic last night, I hope the hype is worth it :biggrin:
> *



When you get your pumps, I would be interested in your first impressions.

I've been looking at getting there Vodoo Series Kit, but I haven't had much luck finding info on there products. Pics would be cool too.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 17 2005, 04:04 AM~3640969
> *wished I knew Ron before, I ordered Black Magic last night, I hope the hype is worth it :biggrin:
> *


 you did deal with me......


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

looks like the east coast is gonna turn to the dark side. serg ive heard nothing but good shit about black magic and their products.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2005, 04:49 PM~3644089
> *you did deal with me......
> *


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I ordered my Black Magic Kit today. :cheesy: I CANT FUKN WAIT :cheesy: . Ron is a good homie and told me erything bout black magic products and didnt sugar coat shyt. 

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Aug 17 2005, 05:51 PM~3644110
> *looks like the east coast is gonna turn to the dark side. serg ive heard nothing but good shit about black magic and their products.
> *


Thats tru, I stay in VA soon 2 be the Dark Side.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Aug 17 2005, 06:51 PM~3644110
> *looks like the east coast is gonna turn to the dark side. serg ive heard nothing but good shit about black magic and their products.
> *


 Can't wait bigtew getting a 4 pump setup woohooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 17 2005, 03:20 PM~3644347
> *I ordered my Black Magic Kit today.  :cheesy: I CANT FUKN WAIT :cheesy: . Ron is a good homie and told me erything bout black magic products and didnt sugar coat shyt.
> 
> TTT
> *


I told ya homes


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2005, 03:49 PM~3644089
> *you did deal with me......
> *



i've never done business with you 

but you are a cool guy, you fucking white nieaguh LOL hahahaa

Oh yeah, I have the phoenix pic on my wall hahaha


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Aug 17 2005, 05:51 PM~3644110
> *looks like the east coast is gonna turn to the dark side. serg ive heard nothing but good shit about black magic and their products.
> *


east coast is already here :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Im telling you guys, I'm tasting this fucking hydros, just can't wait..............all the hype !!!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Aug 18 2005, 01:51 PM~3650808
> *east coast is already here :biggrin:
> *



Yes.......Yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 17 2005, 06:23 PM~3644370
> *Thats tru, I stay in VA soon 2 be the Dark Side.
> *


you aint to far from ny holmes,you got to check out are BBQ sept 3 in new rochelle ny


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Aug 18 2005, 04:30 PM~3652313
> *you aint to far from ny holmes,you got to check out are BBQ sept 3 in new rochelle ny
> *


Yea we aint far just like 4 hrs, might hit up the drastic CC picnic or bbq? wateva it is this weekend. hey da bbq in sept 3 is gonna be the solow bbq? or another club.


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 18 2005, 05:47 PM~3652398
> *Yea we aint far just like 4 hrs, might hit up the drastic CC picnic or bbq? wateva it is this weekend. hey da bbq in sept 3 is gonna be the solow bbq? or another club.
> *


 Solow BBQ. lots of people coming, lots of fun, lots of hoppin', lots of 3 wheels :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

U right Ron, Jimmy just ordered my setup from you, Good looking out man, I'm sure everyone is gonna turn to da "dark side"


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Aug 18 2005, 09:13 AM~3650041
> *I told ya homes
> *


there aint nothing to sugar coat black magic is simply the best if you dont belive it simply nose up and remember "real riders"dont need excusess!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I just bought a UPS truck full of Black Magic! :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the only problem i have with BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS is that i didnt order my pump sooner :angry: .. i have dealt with the other companys before and RON by far is the best guy to deal with. he takes time to talk to you and NEVER rushes you off the phone. and believe it or not UPS showed up one day EARLIER. RON if you could bottle up some of your hopping timing please do so and sell it to me :biggrin: 


SOLOW FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

come on Paulie,don't be modest, u had your shit down yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Aug 21 2005, 12:24 PM~3665152
> *the only problem i have with BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS is that i didnt order my pump sooner :angry: .. i have dealt with the other companys before and RON by far is the best guy to deal with. he takes time to talk to you and NEVER rushes you off the phone. and believe it or not UPS showed up one day EARLIER. RON if you could bottle up some of your hopping timing please do so and sell it to me :biggrin:
> SOLOW FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yep, i was asking a million questions, some unrelated to anything I was thinking about ordering, and Ron didnt get impatient once, lol.
that made me feel comfortable about ordering, if he has customer relationships like this without me ever spending a dime there before, I imagine his customer support of actual customers would be even better.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

ron has with out a doubt, by far the BEST customer service!!!

quailty service, quailty parts.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 21 2005, 01:04 PM~3665346
> *yep, i was asking a million questions, some unrelated to anything I was thinking about ordering, and Ron didnt get impatient once, lol.
> that made me feel comfortable about ordering, if he has customer relationships like this without me ever spending a dime there before, I imagine his customer support of actual customers would be even better.
> 
> ...


yea dats true, the homie Ron makes yo feel comfortable and never tried to rush me. To be honest a lot of the reason why I went wit Black Magic is because of him, of course because of the products also but he answered all my questions and gave me answers that I wanted 2 hear. I know a lot more people are gonna turn to the Dark Side soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

t...t....t..... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey guys......I'm real glad i could help...and , thank you for your business......
i guess thats the difference ,when you start at the bottom and see both sides of the plate.....I personally treat everyone like family,and it shows.....

thanks,
RON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 18 2005, 11:07 AM~3650558
> *i've never done business with you
> 
> but you are a cool guy, you fucking white nieaguh LOL hahahaa
> ...


OH YEAH....BUNNY EARS :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Aug 18 2005, 11:51 AM~3650808
> *east coast is already here :biggrin:
> *


HEY CORY....Did mark have a kit gonin to you...or some parts...... :uh:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

how much for two facuet slow downs 3/8 thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Aug 23 2005, 09:25 PM~3679623
> *how much for two facuet slow downs 3/8 thanks
> *


55.00 each


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2005, 07:11 PM~3679026
> *Hey guys......I'm real glad i could help...and , thank you for your business......
> i guess thats the difference ,when you start at the bottom and see both sides of the plate.....I personally treat everyone like family,and it shows.....
> 
> ...


Hey, ron, thanks for answering the few questions I had this week. I will let you know how that motor does when we put it to use. As far as the dancer, I will link you to some video of that when I get it. We will be taking it out on the 11th. You really are the man. Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

with all these props your getting i hope your back there fabbing a 4-linc neck brace as a matter of fact i hope you stop reading this topic you know the supper shows comming up and you dont need a bigger target you might end up with 30 stiches this year................. much love hommie you make my job easy with this type of service ......ill get with monkey and let you know how soon tell then keep it up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 25 2005, 12:12 AM~3687782
> *Hey, ron, thanks for answering the few questions I had this week. I will let you know how that motor does when we put it to use. As far as the dancer, I will link you to some video of that when I get it. We will be taking it out on the 11th. You really are the man. Thanks again.
> 
> Robert
> *


Yoyr stuff was shipped today....u should have it by friday


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

what more can be said they are a top company who sell top equipment thats why i chose to run there stuff and i havent been dissapointed ,ron n mark are top blokes and i look forward to meeting them at the supershow


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=256575][attachmentid=256581] Im going to put better pics up later but Ron hooked me up!! and craig even knows how to make your stereo really "bang" 1 Piston pump to the nose 8 batteries 8inch strokes in the front and 12's in the rear he got me Jumpin the man must have a Masters Degree in Math cuz he knows how to Dial it all in and the numbers add up the sticc dont lie. If you come to the Supershow and stop by the clothing booth "The Ave" & Blacc Magic Hydraulics you will meet the "Guru" Ron after the hop is over and see first hand the man will chop it up with you and you will feel like you knew him before real cool cat he likes it when you call him "Cuz" dont mind his Red soxs "LOL"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

AND HOMESSSSSSSS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I HEAR NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS WITH BLK MAGIC,I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING PRO HOPPER TO BUT I'D RATHER GO WITH BLK INSTEAD NOW


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 25 2005, 11:24 PM~3694721
> *[attachmentid=256575][attachmentid=256581]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Im going to put better pics up later but Ron hooked me up!! and craig even knows how to make your stereo really "bang" 1 Piston pump to the nose 8 batteries 8inch strokes in the front and 12's in the rear he got me Jumpin the man must have a Masters Degree in Math cuz he knows how to Dial it all in and the numbers add up the sticc dont lie. If you come to the Supershow and stop by the clothing booth "The Ave" & Blacc Magic Hydraulics you will meet the "Guru" Ron after the hop is over and see first hand the man will chop it up with you and you will feel like you knew him before real cool cat he likes it when you call him "Cuz" dont mind his Red soxs "LOL"
> *


 Yer kill me ''HOLMES''.....Fuk, l.i.l should have a comic board....and where did you cum up wit guru..... :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

You ready for some of this Big Homie! :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 01:22 AM~3695122
> *
> 
> 
> ...




AAAAaaaahhhhhhhhh....Yes i am :cheesy:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2005, 08:25 AM~3695128
> *AAAAaaaahhhhhhhhh....Yes i am :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 02:01 AM~3695201
> *:0
> *


Hey Danny ,Here is a pic of that piston pump.......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 01:22 AM~3695122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: FUCK THAT GET HIM A BOTTLE OF PATRON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

I thought it was Henessey you were drinkin last year the night before the super show........ That's why you didn't make the show huh??????? lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

He can put away the CROWN ROYAL as well :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Fucc the patron,holmessssss.......Vodka leaves no hangover.,crown is good too.with diet....got to watch my girlish figure

yea, me and that dude PATRON ,we aint friends no more :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

got the girl part right. sorry that was too easy whats up ? whats up this year


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

I could use some of that vodka


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 26 2005, 10:51 PM~3701153
> *got the girl part right. sorry that was too easy whats up ? whats up this year
> *


 YOU COMIN DOWN FOR THE SUPER SHOW JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yep we will be there


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Fuck Ron anyway, I'm gonna drink a few beers with Craig...... Ron you gonna be doing a bunch of last minute shit again????





> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2005, 10:47 PM~3701138
> *Fucc the patron,holmessssss.......Vodka leaves no hangover.,crown is good too.with diet....got to watch my girlish figure
> 
> yea, me and that dude PATRON ,we aint friends no more :0
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Sep 1 2005, 10:47 PM~3737472
> *Fuck Ron anyway, I'm gonna drink a few beers with Craig......  Ron you gonna be doing a bunch of last minute shit again????
> *


YEP....AND FUCC YOU TOO ******.....I USED TO LIKE YOU....BUT YOU'S A TRADER :biggrin: BETTER BRING SOMETHING TO HOP.. it's gonna be crackin after the show.........hoppin on the strip ''NICKEL'' :cheesy: :0 
HEY DID U GET THAT ORDER OF WHODINI PARTS


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

ya'll don't know shit about tequila till you've been to my house... I have nothing but the best... not that bullshit casadores, patron, etc... those are popular tequilas which burn your throat while your drinking it... nasty hangover, cheap shit, cheap alcoholics...


Ask dippinit he's tasted the Mezcal Oaxaqueño that my family manufactures in Mexico. :biggrin: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Man gas prices are too high, We are bring one but not a hopper, and last time the hop wasn't so fun....



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2005, 11:38 PM~3737743
> *YEP....AND FUCC YOU TOO ******.....I USED TO LIKE YOU....BUT YOU'S A TRADER :biggrin:  BETTER BRING SOMETHING TO HOP.. it's gonna be crackin after the show.........hoppin on the strip ''NICKEL'' :cheesy:  :0
> HEY DID U GET THAT ORDER OF WHODINI PARTS
> *


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

HOPPIN AFTER THE SHOW HMM..
Hope its at a better place..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 5 2005, 01:05 PM~3755803
> *HOPPIN AFTER THE SHOW HMM..
> Hope its at a better place..
> *


CLUB 7 , ON THE STRIP....WITH THE POLICE BEING THERE, AND THEY CAN'T DO SHIT....


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I Second that Motion


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It was good seeing the black magic cars in person, had a good time at the hop.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Who is the KING of the STREETS


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Ya still got el *****??? Cause I'm hopping that if it's there! !! ! !




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2005, 02:25 PM~3756268
> *CLUB 7 , ON THE STRIP....WITH THE POLICE BEING THERE, AND THEY CAN'T DO SHIT....
> *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

EL ***** IS LONG GONE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HEY G-BODY...HEY A SMALL PRE-VEIW OF YOUR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

clean!

post pics of my accumulators :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 6 2005, 07:53 PM~3765165
> *clean!
> 
> post pics of my accumulators  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A PIC IN NONE CHROME.....I CAN GET A PIC OF CHROME ON FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2005, 08:32 PM~3764943
> *HEY G-BODY...HEY A SMALL PRE-VEIW OF YOUR PARTS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dam it looks real good Ron, I cant wait to see the whole kit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 7 2005, 12:47 AM~3767107
> *:biggrin: dam it looks real good Ron, I cant wait to see the whole kit!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE SHIPPING TOMORROW ....I'LL POST SOME PICS....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I called you yesterday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 8 2005, 09:26 AM~3775278
> *I called you yesterday
> *


i was in L.A homie....


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 11:52 AM~3776664
> *i was in L.A homie....
> *


Tell em the truth homie...you were in TJ getting some dirty cooch from the hoes down thurr :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Sep 8 2005, 02:08 PM~3776752
> *Tell em the truth homie...you were in TJ getting some dirty cooch from the hoes down thurr  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 12:52 PM~3776664
> *i was in L.A homie....
> *



told you to give me your CEll # you jack!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HEY G-BODY HERES YO SHIT ......BOXED IT ALL UP IT WILL GO OUT FIRST THING IN THE MORING.....WHAT KINDA SOLENOIDS YOU WANT...CHROME BLOCKS OR ACCUMAX'S


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 06:39 PM~3779006
> *HEY G-BODY HERES YO SHIT ......BOXED IT ALL UP IT WILL GO OUT FIRST THING IN THE MORING.....WHAT KINDA SOLENOIDS YOU WANT...CHROME BLOCKS OR ACCUMAX'S
> *


is it just me or do those motors look huge?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE SOME MORE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

very very shiney by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

beautiful.............



how much for 4 tank plugs like whats on those


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Sep 8 2005, 07:44 PM~3779038
> *beautiful.............
> how much for 4 tank plugs like whats on those
> *


10.00 EACH


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2005, 02:45 AM~3767098
> *I GOT A PIC IN NONE CHROME.....I CAN GET A PIC OF CHROME ON FRIDAY... :biggrin:
> *



HMMMMMMM

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 08:41 PM~3779024
> *HERE SOME MORE
> *


nice work homie!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 05:39 PM~3779006
> *HEY G-BODY HERES YO SHIT ......BOXED IT ALL UP IT WILL GO OUT FIRST THING IN THE MORING.....WHAT KINDA SOLENOIDS YOU WANT...CHROME BLOCKS OR ACCUMAX'S
> *


damn...shit looks real nice


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 08:41 PM~3779024
> *HERE SOME MORE
> *


How much for that exact setup?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2005, 02:45 AM~3767098
> *I GOT A PIC IN NONE CHROME.....I CAN GET A PIC OF CHROME ON FRIDAY... :biggrin:
> *


Its FRIDAY!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 9 2005, 06:19 PM~3785257
> *Its FRIDAY!
> *



haha


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 9 2005, 07:19 PM~3785257
> *Its FRIDAY!
> *


HERE I FORGOT...AND THEY WERE SHIPPED TODAY


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2005, 12:22 AM~3810412
> *HERE I FORGOT...AND THEY WERE SHIPPED TODAY
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Ron, man you got some customer service I must say!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 14 2005, 11:02 AM~3812912
> *Ron, man you got some customer service I must say!
> *


THANKS HOMIE...STILL BRINGIN THE VODKA !!!!


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

you better watch out cuz i'm a war machine



my shit is powered by BMH


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2005, 08:08 PM~3813832
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE...STILL BRINGIN THE VODKA !!!!
> *


You bet, Ron!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 14 2005, 04:07 PM~3814213
> *You bet, Ron!!!
> *


Hey Nicke, on the way home from Vegas, stop by in Cleveland and help me wrap up this frame :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Ron you gonna make it to the super show on time this year :biggrin: 
I wanna se VOODOO rip some shit up this year..


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 14 2005, 09:38 PM~3814466
> *Hey Nicke, on the way home from Vegas, stop by in Cleveland and help me wrap up this frame  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I'd love to do that Dan, it would be fun. But it'll have to be another time. I'm flying back home 11 okt. Hope to catch you in Vegas!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 15 2005, 05:49 AM~3819653
> *hey Ron you gonna make it to the super show on time this year :biggrin:
> I wanna se VOODOO rip some shit up this year..
> *


I will try and make sure his ass isn't tooooo drunk to just be their for the hop, cuz Royals has a wedding to attend to haha :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Sep 15 2005, 10:48 AM~3820625
> *I will try and make sure his ass isn't tooooo drunk to just be their for the hop, cuz Royals has a wedding to attend to haha  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T TRIP IT IT'S IN THE WORKS...NEW PAINT ,FRESHEN THINGS UP A BIT...AND WHOOP SOME MAJOR ASS !!!!!B.M.H IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN....WEST COAST STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 15 2005, 10:42 AM~3820979
> *DON'T TRIP IT IT'S IN THE WORKS...NEW PAINT ,FRESHEN THINGS UP A BIT...AND WHOOP SOME MAJOR ASS !!!!!B.M.H IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN....Las Vegas STYLE :biggrin:
> *



whatever :biggrin: sup redman, how are you doing?


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 15 2005, 09:42 AM~3820979
> *DON'T TRIP IT IT'S IN THE WORKS...NEW PAINT ,FRESHEN THINGS UP A BIT...AND WHOOP SOME MAJOR ASS !!!!!B.M.H IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN....WEST COAST STYLE :biggrin:
> *


Alright then cuz we gettin fucked up Royals style nah meeeeeeeeeeeeen :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

VIVA MEX<span style=\'color:red\'>ICO CABRONES!!!</span>


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 09:41 PM~3779024
> *HERE SOME MORE
> *


Im not trying to be a smart ass but are tham your street pumps or voodoo series pumps thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Sep 16 2005, 03:12 PM~3829361
> *Im not trying to be a smart ass but are tham your street pumps or voodoo series pumps thanks
> *


THAT IS OUR STREET STUFF.....ON OUR ,2 PUMP KITS WE USE THE SMALLER CHECKS,AND #6 HOSES.....I THINK OUR STREET STUFF IS LIKE EVERYBODY'S ELSES COMP STUFF


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 16 2005, 07:27 PM~3830106
> *THAT IS OUR STREET STUFF.....ON OUR ,2 PUMP KITS WE USE THE SMALLER CHECKS,AND #6 HOSES.....I THINK OUR STREET STUFF IS LIKE EVERYBODY'S ELSES COMP STUFF
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

lets keep this topic rolling.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER CHRONICLES COMIN 2 KICK WITH THE BIG MAN MILCC :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 19 2005, 10:14 PM~3847403
> *RIDER CHRONICLES COMIN 2 KICK WITH THE BIG MAN MILCC :thumbsup:
> *


get some good footage...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=284005]
[attachmentid=284010]
:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

thats what i'm talkin about...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 20 2005, 11:59 PM~3855247
> *[attachmentid=284005]
> [attachmentid=284010]
> :biggrin:
> *


BOTH THESE CARS ARE FOR SALE....ANYONE INTERESTED


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

how much for the wagon :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Black Magic speaks for itself and if anyone's met Ron, you can see why his product is everywhere. Last time I went to the shop, he was going over a set up with a customer. No matter how many times the guy said "well how about this?" and "well I was thinking..." Ron just kept giving the guy information like nothing.

The website is being rebuilt too so everybody can check on all IN STOCK products before the pick up the phone.


----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

How Much for the 63


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 21 2005, 09:57 AM~3857267
> *Black Magic speaks for itself and if anyone's met Ron, you can see why his product is everywhere. Last time I went to the shop, he was going over a set up with a customer. No matter how many times the guy said "well how about this?" and "well I was thinking..." Ron just kept giving the guy information like nothing.
> 
> The website is being rebuilt too so everybody can check on all IN STOCK products before the pick up the phone.
> *


And he looooooooooooooves fat chicks always giving them rides n shit :biggrin: 

thats why he's an OG


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Sep 21 2005, 12:12 PM~3858296
> *And he looooooooooooooves fat chicks always giving them rides n shit  :biggrin:
> 
> thats why he's an OG
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hey whats up i have a 84regal with 8 batts to the front and a piston pump up front. now i have 3/4 in out to a y split to 3/8 hoses i have 2 dumps with a check valve after the slow down. every thing from the y split to the return is 3/8 but it dosent seem to want to dump fast . it seems sulgish.any one have any tips. thanks.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jm61imp_@Sep 21 2005, 12:28 PM~3857942
> *How Much for the 63
> *


i'll second this 1


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Sep 21 2005, 04:35 PM~3859762
> *hey whats up i have a 84regal with 8 batts to the front and a piston pump up front. now i have 3/4 in out to a y split to 3/8 hoses i have 2 dumps with a check valve after the slow down. every thing from the y split to the return is 3/8 but it dosent seem to want to dump fast . it seems sulgish.any one have any tips. thanks.
> *


open ur slowdown???


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Sep 21 2005, 05:35 PM~3859762
> *hey whats up i have a 84regal with 8 batts to the front and a piston pump up front. now i have 3/4 in out to a y split to 3/8 hoses i have 2 dumps with a check valve after the slow down. every thing from the y split to the return is 3/8 but it dosent seem to want to dump fast . it seems sulgish.any one have any tips. thanks.
> *



if you are only going to hop,, lose the slowdown all together.... had the same problem running 3/8 return with the s/d all the way open,, took it off and it dumped alot quicker


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 21 2005, 11:57 AM~3857267
> *Black Magic speaks for itself and if anyone's met Ron, you can see why his product is everywhere. Last time I went to the shop, he was going over a set up with a customer. No matter how many times the guy said "well how about this?" and "well I was thinking..." Ron just kept giving the guy information like nothing.
> 
> The website is being rebuilt too so everybody can check on all IN STOCK products before the pick up the phone.
> *


 :biggrin: All i got to say is ron is the man, great customer service and real honest, wouldnt recomend anything else to anyone. i must of asked a million questions, and he never hesitated to answer. thanks alot homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

mark can be grumpy


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Sep 24 2005, 11:25 AM~3877370
> *mark can be grumpy
> *


You haven't called lately...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 25 2005, 11:21 AM~3880604
> *You haven't called lately...
> *


Cuz i'm Scared :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ANY1 KNOW WHERE THE HOMIE RON IS?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 9 2005, 10:46 PM~3972989
> *ANY1 KNOW WHERE THE HOMIE RON IS?
> *


He was at the shop yeterday showing me alot of tricks, the homie is mad cool and i got a up close and personal view of voodoo in action in the back of the shop, thanks alot homie for the hospitality.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

dam, he still owes me the hardlines, imma try calln him, he might be busy or sumtn?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 11 2005, 05:56 AM~3980084
> *He was at the shop yeterday showing me alot of tricks, the homie is mad cool and i got a up close and personal view of voodoo in action in the back of the shop, thanks alot homie for the hospitality.
> *


MMMM and who was on the switches of Voodoo??? :biggrin: Good meeting all of you and had a great time as well. OH YA

Brandy Jenda


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NICE HANGIN OUT WITH YOU GUYS, JENDA'S NICE TO HERE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 11 2005, 01:20 PM~3981729
> *MMMM and who was on the switches of Voodoo???  :biggrin: Good meeting all of you and had a great time as well. OH YA
> 
> Brandy Jenda
> *



Thats Right


----------

